# RX480 low fps



## farming (2. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe den Grafikkarten Test zu WoW Legion gelesen und daraufhin meinem Budget (und Bauchgefühl entsprechend) eine RX480 8G gekauft. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren immer nur nvidia Karten gehabt und häufig gewechselt, um häufig auch mit aktueller Hardware experimentieren zu können. Als "daily driver" hatte ich bis vorgestern eine GTX580. Nun habe ich wie gesagt auf eine RX480 upgegraded und habe teilweise deutlich niedrigere FPS in WoW Legion.

Die Karte boostet auf 1342mhz und hält diese auch, daran kann es also eigentlich nicht liegen. GPU load schwankt jedoch stark, wenn ich in eine Ecke gucke habe ich >100fps und GPU load steigt je nachdem wie anspruchsvoll die Ecke ist bis auf 100%. So sollte es eigentlich immer sein. Sobald ich aber in die offene Welt gucke oder in einer auch nur leicht bevölkerten Umgebung bin, sinken meine FPS auf ca. 35, manchmal sogar deutlich unter 30fps. Wir reden hier jeweils von 1080p, CMAA und Detailstufe 10.
Dabei fällt mir auf, das CPU Kern 4 stets auf 100% Last ist und nur droppt, wenn ich in besagte Ecke gucke. Es scheint also im CPU Limit zu hängen. Allerdings halte ich CPU limit bei 35fps bei meinem System eigentlich nicht möglich und verdächtige schon die AMD Treiber oder irgendeinen Konfigurationsfehler meinerseits. Andere Leute berichten mit von deutlich weniger CPU load und keinem Kern auf Vollast wie bei mir.

Das System:
i5 6600k @ 4,7 (Geköpft und Luftgekühlt)
16GB DDR4-2133 
Crucial BX100 500GB
Sapphire RX480 Nitro+
Windows 10 Pro 64bit mit Anniversary Update
Crimson 16.8.2 RC4-Aug11 (Der vorgestern aktuelle eben)

Gehäuse, Netzeil, Lüfter etc. hat's auch - ist aber hier nicht wichtig

Was mache ich nun ? Ich sehe ein, dass ich mit der Karte kein GTA5 auf max. settings mit ordentlich downsampling spielen kann. Aber WoW in 1080p mit CMAA wird ja wohl drin sein mit 120fps und vielleicht mal drops Richtung 60 oder 50 in einer Hauptstadt wenn da gerade ordentlich was los ist. Aber in freier Wildbahn sind 35fps bei einer übertakteten Skylake CPU und aktueller 300€ GPU nicht akzeptabel und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das an der Hardware liegt. Fullscreen statt Windowed Fullscreen hat mir keine Änderung gebracht.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eines 6700k, aber das wird mir doch singlethread kaum Verbesserung bringen, oder sehe ich das falsch ? (wenn er denn auch 4,7 schafft)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. September 2016)

Spontan fällt mir nur ein, dass WoW nun mal *deutlich* besser auf den "Grünen" läuft...


----------



## farming (2. September 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal 2 Sachen probiert:
Crimson 16.7.3 WHQL
GTX580 wieder einbauen und mit 372.54 (der lag gerade noch im download ordner) an gleicher stelle testen

Ergebnis waren jeweils die gleichen min. fps im CPU limit in der gleichen Szene. Es scheint also nicht an AMD vs. nVidia zu liegen. Sondern team "blau" kann hier nicht genug liefern bzw. WoW bräuchte dringend mal dx12 oder Vulkan.

Was ich dann aber nicht verstehe ist, warum ich so viele Leute kenne die mir glaubhaft versichern können, das sie auf max. settings flüssig spielen können. Da wird mit von 100fps berichtet, auf einem Ultrawide Monitor mit GTX1080 und 5930k. Klingt alles soweit plausibel, der Typ hat halt viel Geld für Hardware ausgegeben. Aber soweit ich das verstehe müsste mein 6600k wesentlich später ins CPU limit laufen als sein 5930k@stock. Der müsste also genauso auf <35fps droppen wie ich.
... ich teste jetzt mit Windows 7 ...


----------



## MircoSfot (2. September 2016)

Habe seit Legion Patch auch fps Probleme! Aber nur bei raucheffekte! Mein Setting ist 7! Der Boss in icc wenn der den bodeneffekt macht wird meine r9 390 zum Fön! Das blöde ist, es gibt optisch keine Unterschiede zu vorher wo es noch lief ohne das die zum Fön wurde. Hier muss blizzard was machen und nicht amd!


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2016)

Kannst du mal ein anderes Spiel testen?


----------



## farming (3. September 2016)

Andere Spiele (Habe jetzt mit Assetto Corsa auf hohen settings getestet) laufen erwartungsgemäß recht gut und die GPU wird dabei ordentlich ausgelastet, wie es sein soll. An dieser Stelle verstehe ich nur nicht, warum es so viele Leute zu geben scheint, die absolut keine Probleme mit CPU limit zu haben scheinen in dem game. Mein Test mit meinem frischen Windows 7 war genauso. Meine Hardware ist in Ordnung, das Spiel scheint schlicht nicht schneller zu laufen auf meiner Hardware.

Entweder die haben auch leicht geringere Grafikeinstellungen, oder die erzählen einfach Müll / wollen sich ihre Investition schönreden / sehen nicht mehr als 24 fps...


----------



## reinulio (1. November 2016)

Irgendwie wurde mein voriger Artikel nicht gepostet...egal.

Ich wollte dich fragen, wie der aktuelle stand der dinge ist, da ich vorgestern auch eine Radeon XR480 8gb gekauft habe und nun hab ich das selbe problem. Hast du eine lösung gefunden?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar,

liebe Grüße


----------



## farming (1. November 2016)

Ich habe mich damit abgefunden in der open world auf Stufe 7 zu spielen. Meine Raid&BG settings sind dann Stufe 10. 

Die Karte selbst hat genug performance für alles. Ich glaube eher an ein CPU Bottleneck und werde mir dann wenn sie draußen sind einen 7700k kaufen. Ich mag zwar immer noch nicht so recht glauben das ein i5 6600k OC nicht genug ist, aber man lernt ja nie aus.

Das zweite "Problem" ist recording und streaming. Es gibt eine OBS version die auch mit dem AMD encoder klarkommt, aber das ist eher experimental und funktioniert nur wenn der Mond gut steht. Plays.tv ist imho unbenutzbarer Müll und nervt die ganze Zeit mit irgendeinem community dreck. Ich will einfach nur aufnehmen und gelegentlich mal was streamen, sämtliche anderen Funktionen sind bloatware. Abgesehen davon funktioniert es auch einfach nicht richtig und die performance ist schlecht. GeForce experience funktioniert deutlich besser. Ein Core i7 und alles in Software machen geht natürlich auch.
Und der Typ der diese Crimson Software designed hat muss auch sehr interessante Vorstellungen von usability haben.


----------



## reinulio (1. November 2016)

Ich danke dir für die antwort.

Wie stellst du denn das AntiAliasing, msaa usw ein?


----------



## Sixe44 (1. November 2016)

Ungefähr die gleiche Problematik wie du habe ich. Auch ein weiterer guter Kollege mit einer R9 280 hat plötzlich Probleme.

FPS Drops in WoW

Auch in diesem Thread gibt es beschriebene Probleme.
Sollte also an WoW liegen..


----------



## farming (1. November 2016)

reinulio schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für die antwort.
> 
> Wie stellst du denn das AntiAliasing, msaa usw ein?



CSAA, kein MSAA.
borderless window natürlich damit man schnell auf anderen monitoren was machen kann, in wow ist man ja selten 100% busy


----------



## farming (2. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lade hier einfach mal meine aktuellen Settings hoch und sage kurz was dazu.
Erstmal zu vsync: Ich habe keine Ahnung warum es deutlich besser mit vsync läuft als ohne. Vor allem bleibt die Framerate variabel und wird bei 120 gedeckelt wie bei nvidia adaptive vsync. Ich dachte AMD hätte sowas nicht. Auf jeden Fall läuft es so am besten.

Und ich habe die Settings im Raid höher, weil die Grafikkarte dort nicht limitiert und das CPU-limit weniger schlimm ist als in der offenen Welt. Im fight habe ich auch mal drops richtung 50fps, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. 50 ist immer noch gerade gut genug. Dafür sieht es eben schön aus. In 5er dungeons habe ich durchgehend 120fps, auch infight.


----------



## Cleriker (2. November 2016)

Wie ist denn die Auslastung eurer CPU/GPU in den Momenten wo es dropt?


----------



## reinulio (2. November 2016)

Danke zunächst nochmals für die Konversation, denn es lässt sich anderswo nichts ordentliches finden. Auch Blizzard hüllt sich in Schweigen.

Einige Anmerkungen:

- Meine CPU-Auslastung beim 7. Core (sollte simulierter Core sein)  ist lächerlich, während die anderen nicht beansprucht werden -> siehe Anhang
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Blizzard das nicht gebacken bekommt...

- Mit Vsync sollte es besser laufen, da diese die Bildrate der Grafikkarte ja begrenzt und anpasst...aber wieso es besser laufen soll?! keinen tau 
- Wieso kein MSAA? Ist das dem CSAA nicht überlegen?
- Wie sieht denn dein Ladebildschirm aus? Meiner dauert ca. doppelt so lange als bei meiner alten GTX460...(trotzselber Hardware)

- Blöde Frage: Kann es sein, dass der Monitor Schwierigkeiten macht? Mein aktueller hat 75Hertz
- Wieso hast du SSAO auf ultra? Das ist doch eine Nvidia-interne "Technologie"?

-Gestern im Raid hatte ich 170fps auf 10/Ultra. Du schreibst an einer Stelle, dass die GRAKA limitiert ist. Wie ist das gemeint?
- Ich denke dein Mainboard unterstützt UEFI. Anscheinend wird das bei der GRAKA benötigt. Mein Motherboard ist aber zu alt und läuft mit dem alten Bios. Ob das einen Unterschied macht ... ka

Hab auch in englischen Foren reingeguckt, aber eine Lösung findet sich leider nicht. 

Weis wer ob man eine Demo von nem ordentlichen FPS-Monsterspiel iwo runterladen kann um die Karte zu testen? Mit dem Furmark kenn ich mich nicht aus...

Entschuldigt die vielen Fragen...


----------

